# 585 rebuilt with Record



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Here she is with 2007 record and the new Cosmic Carbones. She put on a little weight with the new wheels, but on the rolling/flat terain here it isn't noticeable on the rides.


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

Proper!

What size is that? I am really enjoying my KG381i and am thinking of a 585 when they start showing up used on eBay..... 

I probably have to go with an XL, but the smaller one could work with a longish stem. Maybe. 

Can you compare that to a previous Look? Or is this your first Look?


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

That is one beautiful ride! Be careful, your kid will be asking you to take the reflecters of their bike!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

saab2000 said:


> Can you compare that to a previous Look? Or is this your first Look?


I can compare it to my old 481! That should be helpful since you ride a 381. The bike definately handles differently than the laid back 481. I could ride the 481 all day and not even think about it. While the 585 is well behaved, it wants to carve corners better than the 481 did. Decending is a whole different experience, the 585 is like a downhill rollercoaster on a track. Climbing is a little quicker on the 585 if you are a out of the saddle/surging agressive style climber. If you are the type of rider who sits back in the saddle and spins to the top (unfortunately I can't do that) I would say the 481 is probably better suited. 

The best way to sumarize the two bikes is this for me. If I am doing a double century or some other long ride, I would grab the 481 in a second. If it is a hilly century where I am going for a personal best time, the 585 is my ticket.


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

Spookyload,

How does the fit compare between your 481 and the 585? Also, is the 585 noticably stiffer when out of the saddle?

BTW, I love your build kit! That '07 Record crank looks terrific!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The overall feel of the frame is stiffer. It is also a little harsher ride though compared to you 381 which rides like it is on suspension. The frame is a medium for me. I was riding a 53cm 481 prior to this. They were about the same size for me. I loved my 481, but found cracking in the BB joint.


----------

